

Using Julia+JuMP to Solve a TSP with Lazy Constraints - idunning
http://iaindunning.com/2013/mip-callback.html

======
StefanKarpinski
This is very cool. Any notion of how the performance compares to real TSP
solvers? Presumably they pull all sorts of dirty tricks to be as fast as
possible.

It also strikes me that this is going to be great for comparing the
performance of various solvers without having to rewrite all the code every
time since you can use the same code across all backends.

~~~
hartror
My understanding from my optimisation research co-workers is a MIP isn't ideal
for TSP and there are better ways, such as meta-heuristics.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaheuristic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaheuristic)

~~~
idunning
They can be OK if being optimal isn't a concern, or the problem isn't too
hard.

------
elchief
SAS might have an issue with the name JuMP when then have a product named JMP,
pronounced "jump".

~~~
StefanKarpinski
I don't think their trademark covers names that are standard words merely
similar to theirs, but it might be a point of confusion.

